# Account Transferieren



## Houston (13. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe 2 Battle-net Accounts 1x mit Diablo3 und 1x mit WOW und Starcraft 2 ist es möglich meinen Diablo3 Account in meinen anderen Battle-Net Account zu transferieren. Der Name ist bei beiden der gleiche. Ich hätte gerne alle Spiele im selben Account und nicht in 2 unterschiedlichen.

Hoffe ihr wisst eine Antwort


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. April 2013)

Das kann dir eigentlich nur der Support genau beantworten.


----------



## Jajaiskla (26. April 2013)

Das geht, musst nur dem Support nen Ticket schreiben.

Vorraussetzung ist, dass beide Accounts auf deinen Namen gemeldet sind.

Selber auch schon gemacht.


----------



## lospw (26. April 2013)

hey leute geht d3 nicht   weil der ladte nicht daten weiter =(


----------



## Exolio (18. Mai 2013)

lospw schrieb:


> hey leute geht d3 nicht   weil der ladte nicht daten weiter =(



Öhm, was du wolle ? o.O


----------

